# 2005 PathFinder 12v Power Plug Fuse Locations



## ltewsjr1 (Aug 14, 2008)

**
Hello To All,
I hope someone can give me some advice on this problem I'm having with my 2005 Pathfinder, 12v power supply plug (dashboard cigarette lighter).
The dashboard has two 12v plugs, one is switched to the ignition, the other is a direct, always on, plug. The cigarette lighter plug, that is switched to the ignition, works fine... The other one stoppped working. 
There is also another direct voltage plug in the cargo area, that also is not working. I checked the CABIN fuse box (in the glove compartment), and they all appear to be ok... Nothing else is off. 
There has to be another fuse connected to this line somewhere else. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Ed


----------



## ltewsjr1 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Problem Solved !!*

 * There is a separate fuse, for the two unswitched 12 volt power plugs, under the hood, in front of the battery.
I wonder why they arranged the electrical system that way? In the glove box, fuse box, there's a fuse for the switched power plugs, and the un-switched fuse is under the hood... Can't figure that one out! *


----------

